# Attention Bunnies:



## Snuggy (Apr 10, 2007)

This is for those bunnies who have their own profiles. 

If you go into your profile and put your owner's name in your location,it will be easier for everyone to know who belongs to you.


----------



## Rosiez Zoo (Apr 10, 2007)

GREAT IDEA!! I think we did thatright...these paws are so much bigger than human fingers...but I've(Flower) been watching Mama type, and I think I've got the hang of itnow!

Thanks! 

Flower HoneyBun:bunnydance:


----------



## Loki (Apr 10, 2007)

I think I have ESPN because I did it before I knew I had to! :shock:



loki


----------



## Popstar (Apr 10, 2007)

:bunnydance:


----------



## MissBea (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh wow....a bunny with ESPN! I always knew there was a use for ESPN even though mama doesn't subscribe to it...

I gotta make sure to tell her.*

Miss Bea**

Loki wrote: *


> I think I have ESPN because I did it before I knew I had to! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> loki


----------



## Petey_bunny (Apr 11, 2007)

like that?


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 26, 2007)

:bump


----------

